
America doesn't have enough doctors, and closing borders will make it worse - artsandsci
https://qz.com/899492/trumps-immigration-ban-america-doesnt-have-enough-doctors-and-closing-borders-will-make-the-situation-worse/
======
jrnichols
But we aren't closing the border. Doctors aren't coming in droves from those 7
countries either. They're coming from Pakistan, India, and countries not on
the current list.

This too sounds like "jobs Americans won't do" which we know isn't true. Right
now we're seeing hospitals saying that they need to import more Filipino
nurses, yet we have new nursing graduates here in the US saying that they are
unable to find jobs.

Sounds like a lot of high tech jobs that we supposedly _need_ H1Bs for.

We do have graduates in STEM. We have some top notch medical schools where
people are graduating from. We've had a shortage of doctors for a while now,
but it doesn't automatically equate to "we need more immigrants." There are
plenty of high school students born & raised here that might love to go to
medical school. Why can't we help them instead?

------
taxicabjesus
I have a 1965 book titled _The Coming Doctor Shortage._ I suspect that the
doctors' guild has kept the supply of newly graduated doctors just under the
number needed to keep their wages artificially higher than if there was a
surplus. They import exactly the number of doctors needed to fill all
positions.

I had a passenger who went to visit her husband's grave twice a week. She
blamed the foreign VA (veteran's administration) physician for causing his
premature expiration.

Edit: People tend to die when it's their time, so I don't think that the
foreign doctor was necessarily to blame. I'm just saying that I think the
medical system takes advantage of the perpetual shortage of doctors...

